# For Mods: Error in script



## jhaces (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys, on page load there is this message at the very top (happens both on the main page and the forums
[br]


> Notice: SSI.php was unable to load a session! This may cause problems with logout and other functions - please make sure SSI.php is included before *anything* else in all your scripts! in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/SSI.php on line 170


[br]
Script must be jealous of the Costa Rica trip


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2015)

Mine is fine.


----------

